
Who rules real-time search? - jasonlbaptiste
http://venturebeat.com/2009/06/20/who-rules-real-time-search-a-look-at-9-contenders/
======
rriepe
Real-time search is an interesting subject for me, and if nothing else, this
article is interesting because it puts these start-ups side-by-side.

I have to wonder, though, about the results of real-time search techniques
becoming popular. For example, Topsy weighs users differently based on
retweets. What kind of new SEO strategies will this spawn? And will they be
good for the web or for social media? It all makes me a bit nervous.

~~~
fallentimes
People have already started spamming rising trends using keyword stuffing
tactics and hashtags. Whoever can figure out how to reduce the noise and spam
will have a major competitive advantage.

------
dimarco
Not that I condone it, but <http://search.twitter.com/> for the meantime.

